# Dalian(大连),China－－The best clean city!!! <see it clear now>



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*more pic of dalian city.*


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*dalian*


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*dalian famouse beach*


----------



## teddybear (Sep 12, 2002)

Wow, this Chinese city is really clean. Wonderful!


----------



## Brazilliant (Apr 10, 2006)

this beach sucks; gravel, not sands.



oliver999 said:


>


----------



## Minotaur (Apr 15, 2006)

Beaches tend to be more like that the further from the equator you are.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*more pic of dalian*


----------



## liliib (Jul 25, 2006)

clean and beautiful city!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*more dalian*

xinhai square









zhongshan square









hope square


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*overlook*


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

"Cleanest City" Your title doesn't lie
:bowtie:


----------



## jingtian59 (Jan 22, 2005)

*Dalian*

Pics from 丹东小子、225.6海里、赤小兔。。。。。


----------



## jingtian59 (Jan 22, 2005)

*Dalian*


----------



## jingtian59 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## jingtian59 (Jan 22, 2005)

*Dalian*


----------



## jingtian59 (Jan 22, 2005)

*Dalian*


----------



## jingtian59 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*show*


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

*continue*


----------



## daytonsuburbanite (Jun 27, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## kelvinyang (Jun 30, 2006)

oliver999 said:


>


Topless ladies, I love it! :cheers: 

Danlian girls are prettiest in China.


----------



## jingtian59 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## jingtian59 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## jingtian59 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## jingtian59 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## jingtian59 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## jingtian59 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## jingtian59 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## jingtian59 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## jingtian59 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## liliib (Jul 25, 2006)

beautiful city, i love it


----------



## YangtzeSea (Jan 8, 2005)

very good. one of the two most beautiful seashore cites in north China. The other is Qingdao (Tsingdao).


----------

